# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  riego por asperción (suitucancha provincia de Yauli 4500 msnm)

## fphriego

8036_364422253628056_646021087_n.jpg311581_364422523628029_822977885_n.jpg547904_364421826961432_2050365079_n.jpg552512_364423486961266_67972631_n.jpgsistema de riego por asperción con cañones moviles en 12 ha esto se hizo en Suitucancha provincia de yauli a 4500 msnm, para pastos cultivados.Temas similares: URGENTE NECESITO ALQUILAR 10 HECTAREAS EN LA SIERRA (2000 msnm) foticos de aji paprika en la provincia de barranca Interoceánica, gasoducto y exoneraciones sobre 3 mil msnm permitirán al sur andino prosperar y desarrollarse Sembrios a más de 2500 msnm Reforestarán mil hectáreas en provincia huanuqueña de Lauricocha

----------


## FRELIRR

hola, interesante el riego por aspercion, pordrias facilitar la tecnologia usada: tipo de espersores o mangueras, cuantos cañones necesitas para 1ha, cuanta cantidad de agua y a que presion. te agradesco de antemano tu informacion. fredy Rivas, Saludos.

----------


## fphriego

> hola, interesante el riego por aspercion, pordrias facilitar la tecnologia usada: tipo de espersores o mangueras, cuantos cañones necesitas para 1ha, cuanta cantidad de agua y a que presion. te agradesco de antemano tu informacion. fredy Rivas, Saludos.

 Para 1 ha se necesitaría 2 hidrantes y dos cañones de 1.5 pulgadas, de alcance aproximado de 25 metros.
Este sistema se instalo un reservorio de 350 m3, para 1 ha bastaría con 15 m3 ya que cada aspesor de 1.5 pulgadas consume 4.5 m3/h funcionando los dos consumirían 9 m3 por hora.
estos aspersores trabajan con 30 metros de columna de agua. (desnivel de 30 metros) 
cualquier duda ó si deseas una cotización escribeme a fph_riego@hotmail.com, fpuertas@tecsagro.com
99424*3154
#950488133

----------

